# NEW CSS LD22C CSS LD22F tweeter compared to LD25X off axis



## RAW

Just finished doing a lot of testing on the LD22C LD22F tweeters and thought some may be interested in a look at them against the LD25X (discontinued) tweeter.

More info from CSS will be coming but just had to give a little info










These tests were done on a .25cft PE cabinet.
:wave:


----------



## RAW

Todays testing with the same 3 tweeters on a cabinet with width of 10.5".
CSS LD22C
CSS LD22F 
(discontinued LD25X)

Mic was not moved nor the cabinet rather tweeters were swapped out and measurements were taken less than 2 minutes apart.











All the measurements will follow from Bob I wanted to let a little info out for those looking wondering and or waiting.


----------



## HiroPro

Hey Rew does that tweeter use the same XBL motor as the LD25X?


----------



## RAW

No the LD22 does not use the same motor or faceplate as the LD25X. Not the same in anyway other than when we designed the LD22 the faceplate over all OD I wanted to make the same as the LD25X as I had many designs in the works for CSS so this LD22 faceplate OD will drop in designs people have done using the LD25X tweeter with crossover changes needed as well but the faceplate OD is the same.That is the only thing the same between the tweeters.

The build quality of the new LD22 is 200% better than the LD25X build quality.


----------



## HiroPro

It's great you're manufacturing/assembling it in the lower mainland!

What is the pricing on the MTM kit and when will the MLTL come out?

Do you have any prefab cabs available for it?

The waterfall plots made me think it was the XBL motor as I had thought LD25x's speed was related to that motor but it seems this is not the case.

22mm should allow excellent off axis performance and is very unique.

Do you have a center specific xover for the V2 available?


----------



## RAW

The pricing for the V2 kit is on the forum as well as CSS web site
http://creativesound.ca/index.hml

V2 link below
http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=V2

Also the thread for the LD22 tweeters has all off axis info in that thread


You are correct no XBL motor but a better motor as a fact with a quality far better than the old tweeter.


----------



## critofur

_Seems_ to me those are actually Wavecor tweeters. Not that that would be a _bad_ thing, because the Wavecor tweeters are actually quite good. Here are the units I believe they are using (judging solely by appearance): http://www.wavecor.com/html/tw022wa03.html


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

The face plates for these were designed (thanks Al) and built in Canada, we assemble them here in Abbotsford so they qualify "Made in Canada". The cores come from China.

Bob


----------

